# Colorado river sunset



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My bil came down from n tx for a visit so a trip to Matagorda beach was in order, then a nice dinner on the river at river bend sitting outside on the deck. With all these fantastic clouds in the sky the last few days I tad my camera just in case. I wish I had my tripod so I could've closed down my aperture to get a longer exposure, but it still turned out pretty good for a handheld sunset shot









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats a real good looking sunset there. Nice work.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. I was pretty pleased and certainly wasn't expecting it to turn out like this. I tend to get caught up in using tripods, cable releases etc, sometimes it's nice just to handhold and use a pole for a shoulder support!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Fantastic Colors.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Really nice. I'm going in a month. Hope to get some good pics. Except I'll be where the Colorado River is just a stream 

Griz


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic!


----------

